# TouchDRO 3.22.06 Beta, Build 2022-06-26 is published



## ycroosh (Jun 26, 2022)

Good day, folks.
I published the new build of TouchDRO that has fixes for the bugs that were reported so far. (that is to say, I published it, but it might take 24-48 hours for Google to make it available). I've also change the "opt-in" process. My forum's email server is completely FUBAR (too many spam registrations), so I made a Google group and access to the closed test track is determined by membership in the group: https://groups.google.com/g/touchdro-alpha-testing. It's set to "ask to join" mode, so no need to email me separately, just mention in the "Reason for Joining" that you want to beta-test the app.
Once you join the group, you can access the test build here: https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.yuriystoys.dro

Till now I've been asking people to do a clean installation of the app, since the upgrade path wasn't fully tested. As of this build straight upgrade should work.

To date, I've gotten two nasty bug reports (both are fixed) and a few cometic issues (also fixed), so the app seems to be performing pretty well. That said, it's still a "BETA" version, so if you end up using it for critical work, please be careful and double check the results.

Also, huge thanks to the brave Alpha testers. The first week was pretty bumpy, and I really appreciate your patience.

Finally, here is the start of the user manual: https://www.touchdro.com/resources/dro-manual/index.html. I added content for things that I though would be most relevant, but there is still a lot of stuff I need to add.

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## Unlogic (Jun 26, 2022)

Great work Yuriy, I'll make sure to try the new version as soon as it's available on the Google Play.


----------



## Hax0red (Jul 1, 2022)

Been trying to get any version of v3 on my tablet with no luck on the google groups sign up. Still says I don't have access after applying a few days ago.


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 1, 2022)

Can you PM your email to me?


----------



## Hax0red (Jul 1, 2022)

Sent, thanks!

Edit: Working now. Thanks, can't wait to see v3 in all its glory.


----------



## Unlogic (Jul 27, 2022)

I think I've found a small bug in v3, even if the app is set to metric mode all new workspaces that are created still default to imperial units for x, y, z.


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 27, 2022)

Hm, let me look into this. I fixed this once already. Wonder what broke it again.
Thank you for reporting the bug
Yuriy


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jul 27, 2022)

I successfully registered 2 days ago but no app update to Alpha version. Is there a way to wake it up? On a Kindle and a Samsung 7" tablet.
Install is on an Atlas MF mill from 1944


----------



## Unlogic (Jul 27, 2022)

I had to nudge the Google Play app a bit for it to see the alpha after I registered. Try forcefully killing the Play Store app and then restarting your device.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jul 28, 2022)

No luck, will just wait for the release.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Aug 2, 2022)

I installed Google Play on my Kindle and it is now running the beta. Yippee the buzzer works when nearing 0  Kindle 7" 7th generation (as in old)

Hoping it will now soon appear on my Samsung tablet.


----------



## Unlogic (Sep 18, 2022)

The latest beta version 3.22.08 crashes with a IllegalArgumentException on my devices when I try to start it.

I submitted crash reports via Google Play from the Samsung tablet I use and my Pixel 6 Pro.

Is this something you have encountered before Yuriy?


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 18, 2022)

No, I haven't seen this, but I got your crash report. It's complaining about USB connection (filing to initiate a USB receiver). I can't reproduce this, though, so it will be a fun little bug to track down.
Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## Unlogic (Sep 18, 2022)

If there is anything I can do to help debug this just let me know. If you want me to side load a test version I could do that so you don't have to wait for the publishing delay on the Google Play store.


----------



## measley (Sep 19, 2022)

I installed Version 3.22.08 Beta on my Galaxy Tab A7 Lite today and it crashes immediately on starting.  I tried rebooting/reinstalling, etc. but it didn't help.
Is there anything I need to do to help identify the problem, or does it send bug reports automatically?


----------



## Unlogic (Sep 19, 2022)

I suspect that the reason why Yuriy didn't notice this bug is that during Android app development the phone is usually permanently connected to the PC using USB for ADB (Android Debug Bridge) and therefore always finds a USB device. I'm sure that he'll track down this bug in no time now that we have submitted crash reports of it.


----------



## Unlogic (Sep 22, 2022)

Yuriy, is there any chance that you could publish the previous beta version again until this bug is resolved?

I forgot to save the apk file from the previous version.


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 28, 2022)

So, after banging my head agains the wall for days trying to reproduce this, I found the culprit. This is a VERY small change Google made in Android 12. When asking for USB permission, the request has to have a special flag (basically telling Android whether the "intent" is mutable or immutable). In previous OS version it worked when nothing was passed (I think it just inferred something). 
I published the new release a few moments ago. It will be called "2022-09-30" (I had a typo in the last release, so version number had to be larger than "20220929"  )
Sorry about the delay and the inconvenience.
Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## Unlogic (Sep 28, 2022)

Awesome Yuiry, well done tracking down this bug. The new beta version started without any problems on my Pixel phone 

I'll give it a try on the Samsung Tablet connected to the mill later today and report back.


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 28, 2022)

WOW, this was the fastest approval I've ever seen. Google usually takes at least a day to approve a release...
Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## measley (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks Yuriy!  
It opens on my tablet now, too.


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 28, 2022)

measley said:


> Thanks Yuriy!
> It opens on my tablet now, too.


GREAT!!!
Thank you for confirming the fix.


----------



## measley (Sep 29, 2022)

It looks great so far - you've added some really nice features!
I did notice one small issue.  Where's the best place to provide feedback on the Beta version?


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 29, 2022)

measley said:


> It looks great so far - you've added some really nice features!
> I did notice one small issue.  Where's the best place to provide feedback on the Beta version?


You can post here if that works for you, or email me at yuriy at touchdro dot com.
Thank you
Yuriy


----------

